# SCSI AHA-1505

## Alexco

Hi !!

I am trying to get this thing to work, but without luck. It ´s a PNP ISA SCSI card, and the aha152x module should support it.

The only thing attached to it is my scanner.

If I try 'modprobe aha152x' I get an error stating that the hardware was not found. With 'modprobe aha152x io=0x140 irq=11' syslog entries state that the hardware was found, the card Bios made some inits, the bus is resetted but the irq fails and the module does not load. 

I tried the isa-pnp tools, and they successfully enabled the card, but this irq thingy still does not work.

Any tips ??

Hardware:

Asus P2b-s with Intel 600Mhz P III, 256 MB Ram

----------

## pjp

I would go through rebuilding the kernel to make sure SCSI is compiled properly.

----------

## Alexco

I think, this can not be the problem since I boot from an Adaptec 78U2W without probs...

----------

## pjp

Is anything else using the port/irq?  For ports:  

```
cat /proc/ioports
```

For IRQ:

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

----------

## Alexco

Sorry , all is OK. 

But a cat /proc/isapnp shows some bogus (0xffff) io bases and irqs. 

But isapnp claims that all is enabled. 

If I disable the PNP on the card, and set it to a fixed irq and base, the 

module can not be installed, too. So there has to be a general thing that I have missed.....

----------

